# Suitable cory's for 29gal with tetras?



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

topic.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Just about any species will be fine. There's about a zillion species of them.

I usually use _Corydoras paleatus_ but I really like the tiny pygmy cory like _Corydoras pygmaeus_.

_Corydoras paleatus_: Corydoras paleatus - Google Image Search

_Corydoras pygmaeus_: Corydoras pygmaeus - Google Image Search


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

_Corydoras pygmaeus_ are a great fish. I just bought them yesterday, and they're the absolute joy to have in the tank.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

As stated, almost any Cory would be suitable in your situation, so if there's a particular one you like, get a group of 6 or so of the same kind and you'll all be happy.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey everybody, I picked up 2 albino cory's and 2 unidentified species which I dont know of. Can someone ID this description for me? There's a black bland that goes straight across horizontally on the upper half of the body.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

nvm guys its Corydoras aeneus, the bronze cory. Didn't know it was a common cory.

When i get my shrimp in the tank, do you guys think the tetras or cory's would pick on the shrimp? I'm kind of hesitant on their reactions, maybe they'll think its food lol.

How are their personalities? Active fish or are they semi-stationary like pleco's?


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

I know a Cory... he's 24 years old, but I don't think he'd mind going out with a 29 gal, and he'd probably be ok with the tetras too.

(I saw the title of the thread and couldn't resist )

---
ok, back on topic -- I haven't had any shrimp (yet) or those types of cory's so I can't help you there, but I think others are going to want to know: What kind of tetras do you have, and what type of shrimps are you planning on getting?


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

My fish:
Neon tetra x5
Black neon tetra x3
Rummynose tetra x4
Pristella tetra x3
Balloon molly x2
and now, bronze and albino cory x4 total


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

So how are their personalities? Active fish or are they semi-stationary like pleco's?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Not sure if your Pets Supplies Plus is having this sale or not (or even if you buy fish from there).

But this week they have Albino Cories 5/$5.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.

Does anyone know why my cory's keep going up and down the tank?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

JESTERX626 said:


> ...Does anyone know why my cory's keep going up and down the tank?


The Corys that you will see for reasonable prices are hardy and can even survive in a tank with low oxygen as they can swallow air from the surface and absorb it through their intestines. Oto's do the same thing.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

JESTERX626 said:


> So how are their personalities? Active fish or are they semi-stationary like pleco's?


Cory's are very active and they don't really bother the other critters. They go around "rooting" in the substrate for a while and then go to the surface for a gulp of air and then "root" some more. When they stop to relax for a while, they wink at you.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It's very common for Cory's to go up and down the sides of the tank when they're first introduced, for some reason.

They'll do it at other times too, but it's most pronounced when you first get them.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

What should I feed them? Day 2 with them, and they dont seem to be eating tha fallen fish flakefood thats on the bottom.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

They like the Tetramin bottom feeder tabs, or frozen bloodworms.
It may take them a couple of days to start eating well while they're getting used to their new environment and perhaps different food than they're used to.


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought Hikari algae wafers today. Good choice??


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

JESTERX626 said:


> I bought Hikari algae wafers today. Good choice??


They're fine for algae eaters like otos, plecos, etc.

The Hikari Algae Wafers have a picture of a pleco on the front of the bag.

The Hikari Sinking Wafers have a picture of a cory on the front of the bag.

Does that help?


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Yea i was comparing both bags, but the sinking wafers didnt have algae matter in it, and so I chose that. Maybe I read wrong that they dont need algae tabs. Did I make the wrong choice? Should I have gotten the sinking wafers? If yes then i'll go exchange it tomorrow.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Get the sinking wafers for bottom feeders, Corys don't mess with algae wafers that much. They also like eating shrimp pellets.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

trenac said:


> Get the sinking wafers for bottom feeders, Corys don't mess with algae wafers that much. They also like eating shrimp pellets.


My cories absolutely LOVE the spirulina wafers I have! They'll choose those over any other sinking wafer or shimp pellet, hands down. they fight my pleco and even other fish for it, so I usually have to break them into multiple pieces and spread them around. But it's also good to feed them a variety of foods, not just one thing, be it shimp pellets, algae wafers, or bottom feeder wafers...


----------



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Do cory's and oto's eat bloodworms and flakefood? just wondering


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sure, Cory's love bloodworms, and that's what many people use to condition them for breeding.
I doubt Oto's like them as much being that they're more algae eaters.


----------

